# Change of permit when changing employer with a relative permit



## Sassiinsa (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I am marries to a South African and have a relative permit with an endorsement to work for a certain company.
I have now gotten an offer from another company and can only start there as soon as I have the valid work permit in my passport.
I know I will have to apply for a change of conditions. Can anybody tell me how long this will take to be completed and what the process is?
Someone told me that I just need to go to home affairs and they will do the change of conditions right there, but somehow that is hard to believe, given that my original permit already took just over 3 months.
Another source said, it takes about a months to get the change of employer done.
Can someone who has done this before tell me how it works please?


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

As I know you have to submit a completely new application providing the same documents as you did before to get your permit with a work endorsement.
According to the law your permit must be ready after 30 days but of course it doesn't mean it will be. Some people waited for it to be processed even over 4-5 months so it's a matter of luck.
But anyway I didn't do it myself yet so I hope somebody you experienced it will answer as well.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sassiinsa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am marries to a South African and have a relative permit with an endorsement to work for a certain company.
> I have now gotten an offer from another company and can only start there as soon as I have the valid work permit in my passport.
> ...



Depending on how long you applied you can use the same forms. Police clearance, medical, X-ray. I believe those are good for 6 months. But you will need to complete a brand new application. I just went to HA with my Passport, and told them what I needed and they gave me some forms and told me what to do. 

I believe you have to get a new work permit each time you change jobs until you have PR.


----------



## Angel Sue (Aug 13, 2012)

Sassiinsa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am marries to a South African and have a relative permit with an endorsement to work for a certain company.
> I have now gotten an offer from another company and can only start there as soon as I have the valid work permit in my passport.
> ...


Hi there

You can submit copies of the same forms, together with a declaration that you already submitted the originals at the office of application previously. The form you have to use is a BI-1740 form. It's the change of conditions form. You have to submit a copy of the offer of employment, together with another copy of your marriage certificate. For safety's safe, please submit a letter of support from your SA spouse as well. 
The sooner you get the documents together, submit them, the sooner your application can be processed. 

Normally it takes 2-4 months for Pretoria to process the application. And yes, every time you change employers, you have to submit a brand new application. IF YOU SUBMIT YOUR APPLICATION IN CAPE TOWN, DON'T FORGET TO GIVE AN ADDITIONAL SECURITY COPY OF THE APPLICATION. Good luck! Sue


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Angel Sue said:


> Hi there
> 
> You can submit copies of the same forms, together with a declaration that you already submitted the originals at the office of application previously.


Sue, what is the declaration you're talk about? How to get it? I ask because when I submitted my application they took the originals... Now I only have copies...


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

police clearance from sa and uk only valid for 3 months not 6 months as we did the same in may and home affairs can only deal with change of visa in september, so now have to get police clearances again from the UK, of course the delay is after pretoria lost the passport, then they stamped the wrong visa in it so had to complete the forms again!!! paid the agent to do it in april to save us the hassle of going to home affairs, what a farse its been!!


----------



## Angel Sue (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi there

A declaration is a letter that you write to say that you submitted the original medicals and police clearances previously at home affairs.

Regards
Sue




Angel Sue said:


> Hi there
> 
> You can submit copies of the same forms, together with a declaration that you already submitted the originals at the office of application previously. The form you have to use is a BI-1740 form. It's the change of conditions form. You have to submit a copy of the offer of employment, together with another copy of your marriage certificate. For safety's safe, please submit a letter of support from your SA spouse as well.
> The sooner you get the documents together, submit them, the sooner your application can be processed.
> ...


----------



## gunther13 (Sep 13, 2012)

Youll be better keeping the same visa/permit for your new employer/job, it is just a mission to change for your new job(who know you might not even stay at your new job for various reason), i only changed/reapply my visa when it expired

meanwhile i had 2 different s jobs during the spell of my visa, they wont say anything, if they do just tell them home affairs take too long and you would have missed out on the job, they wont know!!!!!


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had the exact same Dilema, applied for a work permit with my current employer and because it was taking so long they forced me to work for FREE for 10 months before it eventually came through. Now I might be able to work for the British High Comission and worried about what I tell them in the interview, as my visa states I am able to work at (the company I work for now). I have a tax number, surely this means I can work anywhere? I cant wait another 10 months for a visa for the High comission because they'll find someone else!


----------

